# Normal Boer Birth Pics-



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

These are from my kidding on 5/16/12.

Mods, if you want to make this a sticky that'd be awesome!

I'll start at the beginning. 
Read the captions under the pictures.. lol. That's what was going through my mind.


Okay, what is happening? by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


Is.. is that a baby? by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


Maybe, baby? by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


Wait, I see something. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


Hmm? by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


Oh yeah, that be a baby. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


AH BABY. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


Yep.... baby. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


021 by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


023 by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


025 by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


027 by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


029 by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


030 by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


031 by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


032 by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


033 by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


036 by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr

Right before the final contraction:

Almost there! by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr

Final contraction: the baby fell out of this one.

Lol, fall out. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


In the sac. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr

I pulled the sack off of his face to help momma a bit:

Hello, little one. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


Pre-first breath. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


First Breath. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


Newborn Maiden. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


Newborn Maiden by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr


Maiden. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr

And a dry baby boy! His name is Iron Maiden  I'm retaining him.

Love. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr

He was second of a twin. Two beautiful bucklings!
:kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

AWESOME!!! Thank you so much for sharing these are great! He is gorgeous!! congrats

:stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

GREAT pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing makes me confident when my goats kid :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Great pics! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome pics... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Those are amazing pictures!!

Beautiful red babies too :drool: , congrats!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow - flashback for me to Mother's Day when I got a solid red doeling! Only my doe laid down to deliver!

Congratulations - they are gorgeous!


----------

